

Fireworks - Cheap Thrills with Toxic Consequences - gnosis
http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Falls/9200/toxic_fireworks.html

======
movix
"If for some reason I can't be on the trail I'll hole up indoors next to my
air filter."

I appreciate his concerns for the environment, but isn't this taking things a
little too extremely? Judging by the comment he makes about the pollution of
his urban area by fireworks, I'm assuming that he has to drive to the trail...
presumably past houses where people are sitting next to their domestic air
filtration systems, in the hope that they can breath air with all the motor
vehicle toxins removed.

We should all be concerned about protecting the environment, but maybe a
campaign against the pollution caused by international freight shipping may be
a better point to start than with fireworks.

FYI ships at sea create more greenhouse gas emissions than the whole CO2
output of the UK, yet there is no fuel duty on the fuels used in these
vessels.

